# 2 stallions from 1980's



## krisadreyer (Nov 22, 2015)

I am looking for information on two Arabian stallions. I know this is late and this is back in the 1980's when my late mare was bred to these two stallions. I tried to find information about them thru West Michigan Arabian Horse Association recently on Facebook but I got no response from them. I hope someone can help or have knowledge on these two stallions. I would like information about these two stallion's show careers if any, what happened to them, what year they died and their last locations if possible. I have pictures of them and a pedigree on one of the stallion. Here is the name of the two stallions.

1. San Taurus, Bay with star, Arabian ( Lo Raffey x Roseann), owned by Sandpiper Farm, (former Sandpiper Farm) in Hudsonville, Michigan area.

2 HJK Black Onyx, 1978 Black with 4 socks, stripe, Arabian ( Black Char Gem x Elway Ahna) owned by HJK Arabians Farm ( former HJK Arabians Farm) in Hudsonville, Michigan area. 

Thank You,
Kris


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

If you go to AHA's website, you can get a database subscription and have access to their records which would include AHA recognized show records, registered progeny and if any of their progeny has AHA recognized show records. If the owners kept up with the records of the stallions, you would know who their last owner and state they lived in as well as when they passed away, but all that information depends on if their records were kept up to date and their passing being recorded with AHA.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Sending you a pm.


----------



## krisadreyer (Nov 22, 2015)

*2 Stallions from 1980's*



SunnyDraco said:


> If you go to AHA's website, you can get a database subscription and have access to their records which would include AHA recognized show records, registered progeny and if any of their progeny has AHA recognized show records. If the owners kept up with the records of the stallions, you would know who their last owner and state they lived in as well as when they passed away, but all that information depends on if their records were kept up to date and their passing being recorded with AHA.


Thank you for letting me know and I did check it out the AHA's database. Thanks again.


----------



## krisadreyer (Nov 22, 2015)

Sweeney Road said:


> Sending you a pm.


Thank you for letting me know about San Taurus and HJK Black Onyx.


----------

